# Baby sleeping during ultrasound? Worried...



## Bella1185

Had a scan today at 16w2d (little one measured at 17weeks) and its a girl!!! but I nearly lost my mind because when they first began the ultrasound she was sound asleep! Not moving! The tech had me go pee (relief since they asked me to do the whole "come with a full bladder" thing) and when they scanned her the second time she woke up, stretched and moved around a bit. However,I was expecting to see her as lively and moving as wildly and quickly as she did at her 12 week scan! I mean, today she was moving and grabbing her legs and such, but not bopping and wriggling around nearly as much as she did at 12 weeks.

Is this normal? The sonographer didn't seem worried and said they sleep like 90% of the time, but I still am a bit freaked out. 

Did this happen to anyone and all was okay?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi there you are not alone... my daughter did the same thing!! I had to go pee, touch my toes and I had a few starbursts haha. She woke up mad and covered her face it was so cute... I would not worry they would tell you otherwise.


----------



## nullaby

I wouldnt be too worried :flower: Babies do sleep alot and probably just caught her at a sleepy time :)


----------



## beagleowner

My last two ultrasounds she wasn't that active either....she was VERY active in the 12 week one, so it scared me a little too, but the sonographers/doctors never showed any concern at all. So I figured it was fine. Also, I still feel her kick and so forth so....


----------



## bubbles82

I've had three scans and baby was asleep and hardly moved for all of them. I was so worried but the tech didn't seem concerned at all as there was a healthy heartbeat and everything was measuring fine. I found it so strange as I'd read so many posts on here about babies being really active at scans, and I was looking forward to seeing that for myself but didn't. Now I feel baby move I can see that it's normal, most of my movements are early morning or late evening, so baby probably does sleep all day.


----------



## mdjoy

My little girl did that at my last scan. She didn't move at first. I was so scared! U/s tech started moving the probe and woke her up


----------



## Dime Cuando

At my 12 week scan, my baby was sleeping....They kept prodding her with the wand to get a reaction (for my benefit as they knew she was asleep). Eventually she turned over in what looked to me like a bad mood.....nobody likes being disturbed when they are asleep after all!

Then at my 20 week scan she wouldn't lay still for 2 minutes.


----------



## teacup22

Dont worry. My son don't hardly move at all on any of his scans... Guess he was just comfy!
This one was very active at 12 weeks so shall see if he/she has calmed down :)


----------



## Butterball Ma

Baby was super active at our 12 wk scan, but asleep at 15 wks. Our CNM was able to wake it up, but it was definitely slower and sleepier. But, baby was active yesterday! So I'm sure your LO is fine, just worn out from growing :) You could try drinking cold water right before or doing a belly jiggle next time.


----------



## ..marie..

I was reading this post this morn just got back from my scan and the baby was sleeping haha


----------



## HappyBump25

They sleep around 14-16 hours a day on average. Don't worry, very normal.


----------



## bekkie

LO slept through the 20w scan and wouldn't move at all, even after rolling on to my side... going to the washroom... stretching... and through the fetal echo for about half of it. Very common :)


----------



## craftymama

It's funny, my baby is always flopping around so much it's hard to get the heartbeat on the dopplers, even at the doctor it's hard to keep her on there. Doctor always says baby is a squirmer. 

Got to my 20 week ultrasound excited to see baby and baby was so uncooperative and lazy it was unbelievable. I have to return for a repeat because baby wouldn't budge from the position he/she was in so the tech could get the shots she needed. I'm sure baby is ok, she just wasn't in the mood to play! :) Try not to worry too much, it's really hard, but if something was worrisome they'd let you know for sure!


----------



## AliKitts

at my 13 weeks scan i think the baby was sleeping at first, it wasnt moving and i was abit freaked out at first but then the baby did a huge kick and it was such a relief! lol i wouldnt worry, at least you got to see the baby moving around :)


----------



## Foxy37

bubbles82 said:


> I've had three scans and baby was asleep and hardly moved for all of them. I was so worried but the tech didn't seem concerned at all as there was a healthy heartbeat and everything was measuring fine. I found it so strange as I'd read so many posts on here about babies being really active at scans, and I was looking forward to seeing that for myself but didn't. Now I feel baby move I can see that it's normal, most of my movements are early morning or late evening, so baby probably does sleep all day.


Im so glad you said this as all my scans so far mine has been sleeping and not jumping around . My baby moves lots at night and first thing in the morning but i reckon sleeps during the day xx


----------



## Bella1185

:hugs: wow!! Thank you all sooooo much!! You've made me feel so much better and reassured!! they ARE growing at a very quick rate and like you all said, they are probably tuckered out from all that hard work!!! Usually seeing a baby sleeping is such a sweet and pleasant sight, but I guess pregnancy makes us all worry like crazy - even about the most normal things :) thanks again!!


----------



## xturnitoutx

so far, my baby just sort of moves about lazily during sonograms. sucks on her thumb, stretches and moves slowly, flips to face away from the probe; but no bopping, wriggling, or crazy kicking or thrashing. i've just assumed baby is lazy like her mama? :haha:

hoping it means we have a laid back little girl in there! :)


----------



## Cccbb61013

Yes! At 16 weeks my son just laid there moving and at 19 weeks he was be-bopping around. I'm sure all is fine!


----------



## cammy

I wouldn't be worried. It 's happened with both my pregnancies. Might not be common but I think it's normal.


----------



## Longl3gz

My baby was very active during my 10 w 3 d. At 13 w 1 d the baby didn't move till the doc tapped on my belly with the probe.


----------



## nyaonyaokat

At my 14 weeks scan we did everything to get our lil one to move and she wasn't having any of it. It was sleepy time for her I guess and she wasn't going to change her mind lol. At my 18 week scan this morning she was moving around incessantly... punching and kicking... crossing her legs and then spreading them out again like she was dancing a jig or something. Took 20 minutes just to get a potty shot :D I wouldn't worry ;)


----------

